# Tent City CA



## Toast95135 (Jan 20, 2008)

Me and another guy from class are going to be doing a 30min documentary on the Tent City in Ontario CA (near Pomona). Theres about 270 people living there at the moment, and its quite an interesting place to put it lightly. Just the scale, and there are so many people with incredible stories. You cant really tell from the pictures, but its pretty bustling with activity


We stopped by today to talk to the locals and get a feel for the place, I snapped a few quick shots as best I could with failing light and my very non-wideangle 50mm prime lens. Next time we go, I'm going to rent out a few lenses from school so I can get some better shots.













































The last ones are grainy, but I did the best I could with the short amount of daylight we had.


----------



## nossie (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey you have some nice shots there. I'd say you should harden the BW shots with a bit more contrast/level adjustment, right now they're hanging about a bit too close to the middle grey.


----------



## That One Guy (Jan 20, 2008)

i like the first three. you nailed those shots!!!

awesome work  :thumbup:


----------



## Lounge (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah 1-3 are great shots, think that 50mm is quite the perfect lens for portraits like that. Looks loke a nice place to do photography


----------



## Lyncca (Jan 22, 2008)

These are great.  The guy in the second and third shots looks like quite the character


----------

